

Code review: you've been caught on CCCV - joshski
http://github.com/artemave/cccv

======
andy_felsil
I've been in a team where similar tools were used to prevent people from
intentionally writing bad code. If this happens, the problem is in the team
itself (or bad company culture) and no tool will ever solve it.

Of course it's ok to use such reports as an aid in detecting accidental errors
or as a helpful resource in discussions.

